# Getting music/sound clips you may want..



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for this; always looking for new ways to convert!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah, thanks. I have a dorky way of doing it now. This looks much better


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Results can be undependable using that. I've had some absolutely terrible quality- in fact more often than not it's less than good. Just proof whatever you convert. I never use that site, but have had to deal with audio converted by that site from other people. Never like the results. YMMV.

Dan


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> Results can be undependable using that. I've had some absolutely terrible quality- in fact more often than not it's less than good. Just proof whatever you convert. I never use that site, but have had to deal with audio converted by that site from other people. Never like the results. YMMV.
> 
> Dan


I.ve been useing it for the past couple of years and have had no problems. If the sound quality of the video sucks then you will get a sucky MP3, it wont up convert.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If the poster hasn't made HD quality of the video than the quality of the sound will be low too. Even of the original was good. Always better to hunt for the original track first before resorting to Youtube.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I totally agree with you on that. I just wanted to put it out there for those that cant find what they are looking for. I would rather tell those not 100% computer savy to do it this way instead of telling them to try and use a P2P torrent site where they can get viruses.



Xane said:


> If the poster hasn't made HD quality of the video than the quality of the sound will be low too. Even of the original was good. Always better to hunt for the original track first before resorting to Youtube.


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Hey I could use some help here. I ordered a couple of Michael Stearns CDs to use for some music for my haunted forest sound effects---but I do need a really intense horror for the walk thru the cemetery and need suggestions on that!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

sandpipr said:


> Hey I could use some help here. I ordered a couple of Michael Stearns CDs to use for some music for my haunted forest sound effects---but I do need a really intense horror for the walk thru the cemetery and need suggestions on that!


I suggest you start a new thread asking your question. That will help keep this thread on topic. Thanks


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

sandpipr said:


> Hey I could use some help here. I ordered a couple of Michael Stearns CDs to use for some music for my haunted forest sound effects---but I do need a really intense horror for the walk thru the cemetery and need suggestions on that!


I'm assuming you meant to say intense horror _music_... I'd suggest this:


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Repo Man---thank you and I have come to realize the type of music I am looking for is called dark ambient sounds.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Man lost my keepvid to download the videos .. any other ones out there that are free and work???


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

^Keepvid still works. I just used it.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Well it just keeps crashing for me and when it does come up they want money to use keepvid


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

There's always Firefox download helper-free add-on, works great for me.....
I had problems with keepvid, tired of hang ups, wanting $$, etc.... they can keep keepvid,.....LoL


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Weird... it's not prompting me for money at all


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

I used to use a free you-tube-to-mp3 conversion website in the past (got some cool halloween sounds off it) and now it not only doesnt work but it's malicious and now saves a virus on your computer. I heard that youtube changed their sound coding this year so now most of those old conversion sites dont work or actually harm your computer now. But if you're recommending it, then this particular site must work. 

There are lots of those sites out there and I've read (read on the internet I mean -- so who knows whether the info is true or false....) that a lot of them have turned evil like the one I used.

After that one experience I'm too afraid to use another site....


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks, diddn't even know this could be done there. 
i'll give it a try.


----------

